

Sublime is given away licenses of its editor - svillafe
http://sublimetexttips.com/giveaways/sublime-text-giveaway/?lucky=160972

======
inetsee
It's not really Sublime Text giving away the licenses. At the bottom of the
page "Sublime Text is not affiliated with the giveaway."

Seems like just a way to harvest email addresses.

~~~
NicoJuicy
It's AppSumo harvesting emails :s

------
chton
The timing tells me they're trying to get some attention while Atom for
windows is in the news. Still, good way to do it :)

------
greato
_Really_ nice PR!

~~~
svillafe
Yeah it is a great editor for Javascript at least.

